# What does this mean on peds?



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

1XW, 2XW, 3XW and so on?


If its what I think it is not so smart huh?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Its exactly what you think it is. And no, its not smart if the dog is post 1976.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Exactly--1xw one time winner-- in the box etc.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I see it on some kennel websites. Sometimes on their dam/sires and other times on thier dogs parents ect. 

Why would anyone want a dog from a kennel that is promoting fighting? This would not be where someone would go for a family dog or companion I'm assuming?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Some breeders use it to prove their dogs are from winning stock, a lot of the time the dogs you see those on are old timey dogs, MOST of the time from before it was illegal, there are still those few though...and yes its not very smart to advertise that.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

princesstrish617 said:


> I see it on some kennel websites. Sometimes on their dam/sires and other times on thier dogs parents ect.
> 
> Why would anyone want a dog from a kennel that is promoting fighting? This would not be where someone would go for a family dog or companion I'm assuming?


You have a dog that was created for fighting so if your logic holds true, you yourself are supporting it in a way by owning dogs that are creted for combat.And it also goes without saying,just because the parents were fought dosent mean youll fight the offspring.
Many apbts stem directly from fighting lines,it dosent mean you support or fight dogs,it just means you like that kind of dog,i mean just because you own a lab it dosent mean your a duck hunter,correct?or even support it.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I would think any well bred apbt would make an excellent family dog. Maybe not a multi dog family... Apbt are so good with people who understand them. There wins is in a way a testament to there disposition, rock solid temperment. Every quality you find in a well bred pit bull be it bred from game lines or show lines, qualifies it for being an awesome family dog... Assuming the family is responsible enough to own such a dog.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

the way i see it. we all know the history of the dogs. i think the problem with advertising how many wins a dog has on your kennels website is that ANYONE can look at the site see what you advertised and just the wrong person sees it turns in the kennel you have the humane society on your doorstep and then you have the breeder is in prison and the dogs are put to sleep. the humane society doesnt take these things with thought they go from what they see...
IMO that is why its not a good idea to advertsie like that.:hammer:


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree. I am aware of the history of the dog and understand what kind of dog I own but for them to post it up on their site is irresponsible and could attract the wrong kind of buyer. I know a good breeder will look into the people he is selling a dog to but there are not alot of good breeders out there more than half the kennel sites I come across seem to only want to make a buck with their paypal deposits and what not.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

your right trish... It's not easy to find a good breeder who actually is out to improve the breed.


----------

